# SLR Motorsports performance chip



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

I just saw this ad on this website and decided to take a gander
They claim +50hp, +50 torque, and +3-6 mpgs for only $70
I have a feeling it's a load considering the same chip works for ALL Jettas from 1990-2009 and there are about 7 different engines in that range, any thoughts or experience?
http://slrmotorsports.com/shop...p=787


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

please be the idiot that buys this only to realize youve been scammed


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

not really sure why the vortex even lets those ads through. have it glaring at me right now.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: SLR Motorsports performance chip ('05JettaSPE)*

Do it! 
I got flashed by them 2 months ago and I LOVE IT!
I made 440whp @ 88 gigawatts.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: SLR Motorsports performance chip (doqFastlane)*

Btw, did anyone read that FAQ section? Holy shìt that's funny.
"Less oil changes because your car is running so perfect and tuned"








I wrote them an email with serious interest. 
I'll post what they respond with, IF they respond.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: SLR Motorsports performance chip (doqFastlane)*

Ok so I got a response from SLR motorsports. 
They are really excited about getting my bUsiness. 








.....then my email back:








I gotta see how far this goes.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

iphone screen snapshots ftw


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_iphone screen snapshots ftw

damn right


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

Oh this is good.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

In for


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_In for








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

buahahaha this is great!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

did you get a response? this is pure entertainment!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Surprisingly no, I sent 2 more emails...nothing yet!
I think I scared them away


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

We are BACK BABY!
Got this email back today...tell me what you think of this install...
_______

Hello Jayson, The SLR chip is installed into your factory IAT/AIT harness.
It is a plug and play installation and we include all necessary
parts/installation instructions. The install process takes less than 10
minutes to complete. Each SLR chip is custom programmed to your exact
vehicle. You will not have to cut, splice or solder any wires! You will be
able to install the chip by yourself with no problems. The SLR chip only has
a low price since we ship factory direct. The link for the chip below is
exactly for your vehicle with no turbo. If you have any more questions
please feel free to ask!
SLR Motorsports Customer Service Department
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.SLRmotorsports.com
SLR Motorsports
_______
So it plugs into my IAT sensor, and BAM!!! 35whp!!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

Really odd twist in the story:
I get a random email from a guy who fell for this "chip" scam... It goes a little something like this:
________
Hey Jayson,
My name is Mason. I noticed you posted questions and comments about the SLR chip.  I'm here to tell you the truth and prevent a fellow shopper from getting ripped off.
The truth is the SLR chip is not really a performance chip at all.  It's a diode, which is a resistor. It's not a plug n play as they claim. It gets spliced into the engine electrical system voiding your engine warranty. So if your vehicle is still being paid on, you're putting it at risk.
A few facts about the diode they sell:  it costs about $3.00; it's disguised in a box; you can buy it any hardware store without the box; it's an old hot rodders trick for a few extra horsepower - it goes in the mass airflow sensor and tells the computer that the air entering engine is cold and dense and makes the computer add more fuel to the engine.
They're charging people $70 plus tax and shipping and ripping people off, including myself.  Sent the product back for a refund more than two months ago (which they claim they will honor), have not received the refund yet. Checked with the Better Business Bureau and they received an F rating, which is the worst. They have 34 complaints against them, 23 unresolved (including mine).
Hope this helps you and your friends, because people looking for performance should not be ripped off by tricksters with phony products that you can get on ebay for 99 cents.
BTW - the diode chip is only good for 5-8 horsepower.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

So what your trying to say is for 3 bucks i can pick up 5 to 8 horses? Nice!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

Lol I know right?
My cai was 250$ and that got me that. 
It's a resistor, it floods the engine with extra fuel from the injector. 
----
more info below: 
http://www.google.com/search?q...afari


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

Most likely destroying fuel economy too?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgtipowr)*

HAHA wow these guys are full of crap. How can they make false claims like this and get by with it?


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

Wowsers


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am impressed that people can fall for it.
after all, it begs the question of: HOW IN HELL??
but, a funny story for a mid-day of work..! lol..


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_So what your trying to say is for 3 bucks i can pick up 5 to 8 horses? Nice!

Exactly what I was thinking.
If it's just a simple diode, surely we can get someone to come up with a wiring diagram that includes a switch that you could just turn on when you go to a track, and off the rest of the time.


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

It would be really easy to wire up with a switch, just need to know what the resistance should be, if someone wants to crunch the numbers to determine what a safe range would be I would be happy to draw up a schematic on wiring it up to a switch, could even make the resistors interchangable


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jon1983)*

For the record I was kidding about throwing this junk on my car. Don't waste your time or money.


----------



## ninja101 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: SLR Motorsports performance chip ('05JettaSPE)*

hey i had this in my s10 and it added hp just fine could peelout easy after chip was in couldnt do it without so it does work


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: SLR Motorsports performance chip (ninja101)*

Junk! Pure Junk.


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja101* »_hey i had this in my s10 and it added hp just fine could peelout easy after chip was in couldnt do it without so it does work


Awesome first post


----------

